# Elgin Falcon - Need a little help and info



## Hiawathatc (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought this Elgin Falcon from another Cabe member. (Probably the coolest bike I own now) 
I was hoping someone could tell me the year this one was made. What is original and correct and what is not original to the bike.
Serial number is M52XXX. The seat and pedals are missing. Which ones should I be looking for? I have a long spring prewar seat I could use until the right one comes along. It has "Patent applied for" stamped into the rack. It has a New Departure rear hub. (but I didn't see an oil port) The brake arm says New Departure Brake. The rims are mis-matched, so I am sure one was replaced at some point in the past. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks, Todd.


----------



## Hiawathatc (Jun 1, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures.


----------



## slick (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not an expert but the rear rim is incorrect. That's a triple drop center rim which wouldn't have been used on this perticular bike. I'm glad you bought it because I thought long and hard about buying it multiple times, so you saved me some money and a mean look from the wife!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 1, 2011)

Because of the tank decal, and it's placement, I believe this to be a 1935, possibly '36 model. The fall/winter 1933/34 and '34 had the larger double winged Elgin decal in the center of the tank. Tires should be the Allstate white walls with the "side wall tread pattern". it came equipped with a "Wildcat" siren, and handlebar headlamp. Also troxel long spring saddle. It was $34.75/$34.95 vs Blackhawk's $41.95


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 1, 2011)

And according to the Elgin-Higgins-Hawthorne book, 35-36 would be equipped with painted fenders and triple-drops...


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jun 2, 2011)

The one I did had the triple step rims..I know the earlier ones cam with steel clad wood rims..but the triple steps are definatly correct.


----------



## Hiawathatc (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the info you've given me so far. I will take a few more pictures this weekend (weather permitting).


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice bike! Get that thing ridable!


----------



## Hiawathatc (Jun 11, 2011)

I made a little progress. I took it all apart and the good news is that I was able to save all the screws. The bad news is that both sprockets are broken. The front is broke where the crank arm pin goes into the sprocket. The rear has a broken tooth. It is a New Departure Model D hub without an oil filler. (This is the first New Departure Model D I have ever seen with no oil filler.) Also, the brake arm is the larger flat type that says New Departure = Brake. 
Here is a pic I took before taking the bike apart with the seat I have. I know it's not the correct one, but it will work until I can get the correct one. Also a pic of the brake arm.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 4, 2011)

*Elgin falcon*

Lucky,! I been on the look for one for quite a while now, we don't have those big bike shows here I'm so cal  to find the good bikes and I just started really using this site.

Very nice bike if you ever think of parting with it let me know

About the sprocket I think it's wrong most I seen have the skip tooth Elgin 5 star kind sprocket. Just google Elgin falcon for pictures  and you will see the correct sprocket I believe.

Once again very nice bicycle.


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 5, 2011)

That sprocket looks like a 50's Rollfast?


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 5, 2011)

The bike was made for Sears by Westfield and the “M” serial number shows it was produced in 1934 (M=34, N=35, A=36.) 

I have a Blackhawk with a slightly earlier serial number than your bike and it also wears the second paint scheme leading me to believe only the very earliest bikes came with the original style “swoosh” paint scheme. It is also unclear when the switch was made from armored wood rims to triple steps. My bike has the armored rims but yours may have been produced after the change or the original rims may have been replaced later. 

All in all, you have a great start with mostly minor things to find to build the bike back to original specification.


----------



## Hiawathatc (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks again, I really appreciate all this info on my bike. This is now my oldest bike. Cool.
I will update when I make progress. Gotta let my finances recover a bit though.


----------

